# Fratelli Alessandrini Accordions



## Alexei (12 Мар 2018)

Кто-то заказывал инструменты у "Fratelli Alessandrini Accordions"? Как соотношение цены с качеством? Как в сравнении с другими производителями?
www.alessandriniaccordions.it


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2018)

В наше нестабильное время не рискнул бы у них заказывать, если вообще они ещё там не загнулись , как многие подобные им...


----------



## Alexei (12 Мар 2018)

zet10, а чём именно риск? Возьмут деньги и не сделают? Плохо сделают?
Что за "нестабильность" имеете ввиду?


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2018)

Тема про это не однократно поднималась на сайте, посмотрите, не поленитесь думаю найдёте её.Там все подробно было описано и о моих ситуациях и о ситуациях других заказчиков.


----------



## oleg45120 (13 Мар 2018)

Я играл на этих аккордеонах. Дешево, но вообще не айс


----------



## Alexei (13 Мар 2018)

Олег, а подробнее можно? Это было во времена когда Вы создали эту тему http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-725.html ?


----------



## oleg45120 (13 Мар 2018)

Alexei писал:


> Олег, а подробнее можно? Это было во времена когда Вы создали эту тему http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-725.html ?


Это было лет 9-10 назад вроде бы. Как быстро время летит. Инструмент не порадовал ни звуком, ни механикой. Даже дизайн спорный был


----------

